# Game 81: Official Clippers @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/18. 7:30 CT



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

*@*








































PG: Bob Sura
SG: David Wesley
SF: Tracy McGrady
PF: Clarence Weatherspoon
C: Yao Ming​
*BENCH​*





























Jon Barry
Dikembe Mutombo
Scott Padgett
Mike James














































PG: Shaun Livingston
SG: Marko Jaric
SF: Bobby Simmons
PF: Elton Brand
C: Chris Wilcox​


*BENCH​*























Mikki Moore 
Quinton Ross
Rick Brunson​


I'm not gonna type out game preview...cuz I don't feel like it... :clap: 

Rockets 106
Clippers 94


----------



## Stat O (Mar 17, 2005)

rockets shud take this one...specially with the streak they're on


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Keep a close eye on Wilcox... the Rockets could look to get him and a filler for James or Wesley if they draft a PG.

I'll try my best to provide commentary throughout the match so make sure to be here during the game!


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Nice point Wilcox could be a nice free agent pickup this offseason. I like the Rockets to blow the Clippers out of the water.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Rockets 105
Clippers 89


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

i feel we will have a strong advantage, need to win this gm
103
87

yao will domintate the post he will be the key player


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

we need to close this game ot early or just hang around, and rest the starters big time.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

I was just thinking about what can be done to get the toyota center active. Remember those drummers that played in the compaq center that got all of the crowd to scream defense? They should consider bring them back.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

wow the rockets are down right now 12-8...dang we have to stop brand..he already has 8 pts and there still 7:57 left in the first quarter...


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Houston shooting 80% to start out the game... Yao has the recipient of some nice passes and is off to a quick start with 10 points in 8 minutes. Weatherspoon is doing a lousy job on Brand... can Braggs get some PT!


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Wesley seems to be getting his shot back... he's a very streaky player and he looks like he's getting into his zone at the right time. Matter of fact no one can miss!


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

wow great shooting... the key is to stay in rhythm and carry it into the playoffs. then we are unstoppable. 40pts in the first qtr.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Houston 40
LA Clippers 31

End of 1st

Houston sets a season high for most points in the first quarter behind hot shooting from Wesley and Yao. 13 of the 16 FG's have been assisted, which is always a good sign. The defense was a cause for worry, Brand had his way with Weatherspoon and we will probably have to double him in the 2nd.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

FYI win tonight = first 50 game season since 97.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

James is playing great, attacking offensive basketball. If only he could pass!


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Mamadouuuu just threw Wesley to the floor. When did he pick up a technical?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Brand has 20 points already... and there are 7 minutes left in the 2nd. 

Mutombo is just scraping for those offensive boards. Pretty amazing how well he positions himself.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Please be gentle, Rockets....
The Clippers lack of any center is really hurting them and not to mention that the Rockets are just making every shot.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

McGrady is knocking down contested jumper after contested jumper... makes it look so easy.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Cheap foul called on Yao. Not sure why he tried to swat the ball away, I would have liked to see the 6'8 Brand shoot over Yao.

Houston has hit 7-13 3PTers.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Wow, Houston have really been on fire lately

I think this win cements 5th seed for you..


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

McGrady gives Yao an arm massage after the hard foul... how sweet. :angel:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Damn, Elton Brand with 24 points? Who's marking him? 

That passing stat looks great, Houston has 17 assists on 23 buckets!


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

interesting to see how the rockets perform without mental pressure and van gundy trying to command every detail from the bench..


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

McGrady becomes the 4th Houston Rocket to score 2000 points in a season... after Hayes, Moses and Hakeem.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Theo! said:


> Damn, Elton Brand with 24 points? Who's marking him?
> 
> That passing stat looks great, Houston has 17 assists on 23 buckets!


Well Weatherspoon and Padgett had no success, so JVG put Yao on him. Put the Clippers just ran a series of pick and rolls and Brand used his quickness to get to the FT line. Defending pick-and-rolls has always been Yao's biggest weakness and every team in the NBA tries to exploit him for it.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Houston 70
LA Clippers 49

Half

Yao: 16 pts, 6-7 FG
McGrady: 13 pts, *8 ast*
Wesley: 11 pts

Highest score of the season for the Rockets in one half. Nearly flawless offensive performance. Defensively our plan has been to let Brand get his share of points but limit the others. Hopefully we come out strong in the 3rd quarter, allowing McGrady and Yao to sit out the 4th.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Man you guys look good i think we could go 7 with you guys The only concern is Brand. But it looks like nobody else on thier team can score. You know i wonder why Jaric has been as bad as he has this year. I know he has had some injuries but he hasnt been good at all. But go Rocekts I got points on them which in all likelyhood will cover. good game Rocekts keep it up i say out of the 3 possible tems the mavs could face you guys are the most dangerous yeall are really gonna make us earn it come playoffs.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Clippers get off to a hot start but Sura helps the Rockets gain back a 20 point lead. Brand is playing like a man posessed.

Houston 81
LA Clippers 63

6:01 3rd


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Nice Yao!

He misses a shot, rebounds it himself and then puts it back.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Yao picks up another quick foul... where are these fouls coming from? Houston is standing around doing a poor job on the boards and playing sloppy basketball. 5 TO's already in the 3rd quarter.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Livingston has made some really nice passes tonight. He's shown he can knock down jumpers as well and get to the basket. Going to be a big time player once he adds some experience and weight.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Houston 92
LA Clippers 75

End of 3rd

McGrady: 16 pts, 8 ast, 5 reb
Yao: 18 pts, 5 reb
Sura: 15 pts, 6 ast

The Clippers are shooting a much better percentage than us but we lead by 17. I'll take that deal any day. I think half of the fans in the club section have left.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Padgett is having himself a game. Has hit 5-6 three pointers. 

Was that an expletive I heard from Barry?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

McGrady checks in late to pad his stats... why is Gumby allowing this?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Ryan Bowen is amazing. I seriously want to bring him back next year along with Barry and Deke, but who knows if there will be roster spot for him. Such a professional.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Way to keep the game thread alive, MRC. :greatjob: Nice win for the Rockets.



50 wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnnsssssssss


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

Nice win!


----------

